# Second time in six weeks this has happened to me. Now what?



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Late in the evening of Super Bowl Sunday I got a ping from a very intoxicated woman. You may remember my story about her - she couldn't keep her hands off me and she wanted me to help her get into her jammies when I dropped her off at her home. I declined, of course. Anyway, she left a pair of spendy designer sunglasses in my car. I opened the topic up for discussion here, and after several days of discussion here and input from Lyft, I decided that I didn't really find any sunglasses in my car after all. In the end, it didn't make financial sense for me to make the effort to return the sunglasses, so now my son is using them for safety goggles when he runs the weed trimmer.

Well, it happened again last night when I was driving Uber. I ferried a couple tipsy women home, but it wasn't until after my next trip did I realize that there was a glasses case in my backseat. Only this time, it was designer frames (Gucci) and prescription lenses. And near as I can tell, someone is walking around blind today because when I put the glasses on I couldn't see a goddamn thing and I instantly got a headache. I have 20/20 uncorrected vision, so I can tell what a strong prescription looks like.

Bottom line is, I'm not the one who created the problem here, so I'm not at all motivated to solve the problem here unless someone makes it worth my while. The pax lives a good 10 to 12 miles from my home, so I'm not about to make a special trip.

So, if anyone asks, did I find anything in my backseat last night, or not?


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, you can offer to leave it at your local police station for free or $50 delivery charge to their home because you live 50 miles away and not 10. 

If they accept you obviously take the cash beforehand.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bully said:


> Yes, you can offer to leave it at your local police station for free or $50 delivery charge to their home because you live 50 miles away and not 10.
> 
> If they accept you obviously take the cash beforehand.


Good plan. And because I accept credit cards through one of my other businesses, I can collect a credit card payment before I make the trip. Well played. Thank you.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

No problem. But I wouldn't suggest taking a credit card payment before people are cheap and may dispute it with their bank. They get the glasses when they show you the cash. Period.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bully said:


> No problem. But I wouldn't suggest taking a credit card payment before people are cheap and may dispute it with their bank. They get the glasses when they show you the cash. Period.


You make a good point. But as a merchant, I get to address all disputed charges, and since I will make the arrangement with the pax via texting or e-mail, I will have perfect documentation of the agreed upon rate for the service provided. Their dispute claim will actually be fraud, although they'll never be charged with that. But the $50 charge will definitely not be reversed. But what a hassle, huh? A portrait of U.S. Grant would make the whole process go more quickly and smoothly, wouldn't it?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I read your post, but I don't know what glasses you are talking about. 

That being said, my wife gets another set of glasses every year, even though she doesn't need them. Our insurance pays for another pair every year. It's use it or lose it. So she has more pairs of prescription glasses than she has shoes.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I read your post, but I don't know what glasses you are talking about.
> 
> That being said, my wife gets another set of glasses every year, even though she doesn't need them. Our insurance pays for another pair every year. It's use it or lose it. So she has more pairs of prescription glasses than she has shoes.


I'll send the pax over to your house to pick out a replacement pair. OK?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bully said:


> No problem. But I wouldn't suggest taking a credit card payment before people are cheap and may dispute it with their bank. They get the glasses when they show you the cash. Period.


This dog has walked around a block or three!!

Excellent advice Bully!


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You make a good point. But as a merchant, I get to address all disputed charges, and since I will make the arrangement with the pax via texting or e-mail, I will have perfect documentation of the agreed upon rate for the service provided. Their dispute claim will actually be fraud, although they'll never be charged with that. But the $50 charge will definitely not be reversed. But what a hassle, huh? A portrait of U.S. Grant would make the whole process go more quickly and smoothly, wouldn't it?


Even having a text or email wouldn't suffice, it actually makes it much worse. The uber policy is to not charge the pax to return items. If they pax "later learned" about this policy they could send that to their CC company or send a complaint to uber and they could possibly take the $50 out of your next pay statement. Other drivers have reported that uber has removed $$ from them because a pax complained that they felt obligated to give a cash tip. I wouldn't risk doing a CC, cash is best.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Even having a text or email wouldn't suffice, it actually makes it much worse. The uber policy is to not charge the pax to return items. If they pax "later learned" about this policy they could send that to their CC company or send a complaint to uber and they could possibly take the $50 out of your next pay statement. Other drivers have reported that uber has removed $$ from them because a pax complained that they felt obligated to give a cash tip. I wouldn't risk doing a CC, cash is best.


Come to think of it, there wasn't anything left in my car after all. 

I didn't create the problem, so I don't bear any obligation to solve it. If people can't be responsible for their belongings, I'm not going to be their nanny.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Come to think of it, there wasn't anything left in my car after all.


Bingo!


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

is it possible to charge pax to return an item? can they claim that you are stealing by holding their items ransom? or is it a case of finder/keeper?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Good plan. And because I accept credit cards through one of my other businesses, I can collect a credit card payment before I make the trip. Well played. Thank you.


Careful-I think they have a policy denying you the right to charge for returns whatsoever:-(


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Come to think of it, there wasn't anything left in my car after all.
> 
> I didn't create the problem, so I don't bear any obligation to solve it. If people can't be responsible for their belongings, I'm not going to be their nanny.


But remember, as an IC, you are responsible for following whatever property laws exist in your state :-/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Come to think of it, there wasn't anything left in my car after all.
> 
> I didn't create the problem, so I don't bear any obligation to solve it. If people can't be responsible for their belongings, I'm not going to be their nanny.


The problem of returning valuable personal items left behind by Paxs has been discussed many times before.
The best solution proposed was to have the pax to request a ride with the pickup location being the Drivers location, and the destination address being the Paxs location.
This was solution was derived many months back, before the latest round of fare cuts. Now I'm disinclined to offer it as a solution since Uber will get the SRF + 20% out of the transaction. Perhaps a prearranged charge of $2.50/mile is a viable alternative. Otherwise the personals could be dropped off at the nearest Police Station.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Otherwise the personals could be dropped off at the nearest Police Station.


Or simply thrown out and never discussed again. (aka, denying they were left in the car.)
The police station drop-off is an OK plan except that it ends up being an uncompensated trip. And I'm just genuinely uncomfortable moving my car at all for a pax's benefit without getting paid for it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But remember, as an IC, you are responsible for following whatever property laws exist in your state :-/


That's assuming there was property actually left in my car.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Careful-I think they have a policy denying you the right to charge for returns whatsoever:-(


And therein lies the rub because I have policy that prohibits me from moving my car even one foot on a pax's behalf without compensation. And my policy is every bit as valid as Uber's policy. Tough position I'm in, isn't it?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That's assuming there was property actually left in my car.


I get what you're saying and understand why you may hold that position. I just can't go there. I refuse to do any "job" which destroys my sense of ethics, or makes me choose between ethics and groceries. If I could shut it off like that, I suppose I could go be a criminal defense lawyer

Not passing judgement on YOU, everyone has their own threshold, just explaining mine.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I get what you're saying and understand why you may hold that position. I just can't go there. I refuse to do any "job" which destroys my sense of ethics, or makes me choose between ethics and groceries. If I could shut it off like that, I suppose I could go be a criminal defense lawyer
> 
> Not passing judgement on YOU, everyone has their own threshold, just explaining mine.


I understand completely and you articulated your position very clearly. But on the topic of ethics, how on earth is it ethical for Uber to expect us to make a trip - any trip - on a pax's behalf without compensation? None of us signed up to do charity work for Uber or its pax's. Uber's very policy, which is unrealistic and unethical at its core, encourages behavior that I am describing. I still have the items in my possession and if the owners really needed or wanted them, they could figure out a way to retrieve them without costing me time or money. Given that fact, how long do you think I should hold them before I dispose of them? I'm thinking 90 days. Does that sound reasonable to you?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> And therein lies the rub because I have policy that prohibits me from moving my car even one foot on a pax's behalf without compensation. And my policy is every bit as valid as Uber's policy. Tough position I'm in, isn't it?


Their anti-driver(including black car business owners) policies and mindset are why we never signed on with them. It was perfectly clear that they had no idea how a car company is run, what drivers must endure, what *loyal* customers and drivers expect and deserve, etc.

I truly do not understand how they manage to hold onto so many of you.
Some say it is because there are no other jobs, but I don't believe that, there are plenty of crappy jobs out there. Maybe it is a crappy job in which a driver feels (s)he is in charge, but I don't see that. This model actually splits crappy management three way: Uber, pax, driver.

And then, there are old salty dogs who are just masterful at gaming any system. Like coyotes, they just thrive. I guess it's a perfect gig for them.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberOne said:


> is it possible to charge pax to return an item? can they claim that you are stealing by holding their items ransom? or is it a case of finder/keeper?


Uber has a policy that states we drivers cannot charge for returning pax's items. However, I have a personal policy that says I do not move my car even one foot on a pax's behalf without compensation. After all, I didn't sign on with Uber to do charity work and drive uncompensated trips - none of us did. Both policies are valid. However, my policy does not contain an inherent conflict in purpose like Uber's does. So, whose policy applies?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I understand completely and you articulated your position very clearly. But on the topic of ethics, how on earth is it ethical for Uber to expect us to make a trip - any trip - on a pax's behalf without compensation? None of us signed up to do charity work for Uber or its pax's. Uber's very policy, which is unrealistic and unethical at its core, encourages behavior that I am describing. I still have the items in my possession and if the owners really needed or wanted them, they could figure out a way to retrieve them without costing me time or money. Given that fact, how long do you think I should hold them before I dispose of them? I'm thinking 90 days. Does that sound reasonable to you?


I just know many states have laws about how to report, return, secure. Just saying it is you, not Uber who is legally responsible, as Uber articulates in many, many cases. Like every time something bad happens.....lol


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I understand completely and you articulated your position very clearly. But on the topic of ethics, how on earth is it ethical for Uber to expect us to make a trip - any trip - on a pax's behalf without compensation? None of us signed up to do charity work for Uber or its pax's. Uber's very policy, which is unrealistic and unethical at its core, encourages behavior that I am describing. I still have the items in my possession and if the owners really needed or wanted them, they could figure out a way to retrieve them without costing me time or money. Given that fact, how long do you think I should hold them before I dispose of them? I'm thinking 90 days. Does that sound reasonable to you?


On this topic, in Austin, the city requires a physical office for car companies to handle such issues. Uber successfully had that requirement removed from their specially created ordinance

Point being-their goal: zero responsibility, 25+% profit


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Their anti-driver(including black car business owners) policies and mindset are why we never signed on with them. It was perfectly clear that they had no idea how a car company is run, what drivers must endure, what *loyal* customers and drivers expect and deserve, etc.
> 
> I truly do not understand how they manage to hold onto so many of you.
> Some say it is because there are no other jobs, but I don't believe that, there are plenty of crappy jobs out there. Maybe it is a crappy job in which a driver feels (s)he is in charge, but I don't see that. This model actually splits crappy management three way: Uber, pax, driver.
> ...


Valid points, all. I drive to relax and unwind. I have a pretty stressful day job and I'm well compensated. I often take long drives at night just to relax, unwind, and sort my thoughts. When I learned that I can throw a drunk in my backseat and earn "date money" for me and my bride, I signed on. But it's been several months and the lustre is gone and I'm tired of working for a poorly managed company and dealing with shithead drunks who have impaired judgment but are still in charge of rating my performance as a driver when they're too ****ed up to get behind the wheel. In what universe does that make even a modicum of sense?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> On this topic, in Austin, the city requires a physical office for car companies to handle such issues. Uber successfully had that requirement removed from their specially created ordinance


...and then people wonder why drivers would sooner pitch pax possessions out the window rather than deal with hassle of returning them. That's a head-scratcher.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I just know many states have laws about how to report, return, secure. Just saying it is you, not Uber who is legally responsible, as Uber articulates in many, many cases. Like every time something bad happens.....lol


And I would be happy to comply, just not without compensation. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> On this topic, in Austin, the city requires a physical office for car companies to handle such issues. Uber successfully had that requirement removed from their specially created ordinance


I was reading the Minnesota/St. Paul TNC laws last nite to see how that state was handling some of the finer points of ride share legislation. TNC companies did not dodge a local requirement to keep a staffed open office 12 miles from the state admin. office. I thought that was a little stringent myself. 12 miles? Why not 60 or 100 or some reasonable location. I can only imagine what legislation like that does to property prices in that circle.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Valid points, all. I drive to relax and unwind. I have a pretty stressful day job and I'm well compensated. I often take long drives at night just to relax, unwind, and sort my thoughts. When I learned that I can throw a drunk in my backseat and earn "date money" for me and my bride, I signed on. But it's been several months and the lustre is gone and I'm tired of working for a poorly managed company and dealing with shithead drunks who have impaired judgment but are still in charge of rating my performance as a driver when they're too ****ed up to get behind the wheel. In what universe does that make even a modicum of sense?


I don't drive for our livery company, so I can only speak from my imagination. If I was not drawn to suit/tie chauffeur work, I think I would rather drive for a cab company than Uber. At least, in most cities, you may have laws on your side. At least you have the right for appeal in case of charges, etc.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The problem of returning valuable personal items left behind by Paxs has been discussed many times before.
> The best solution proposed was to have the pax to request a ride with the pickup location being the Drivers location, and the destination address being the Paxs location.
> This was solution was derived many months back, before the latest round of fare cuts. Now I'm disinclined to offer it as a solution since Uber will get the SRF + 20% out of the transaction. Perhaps a prearranged charge of $2.50/mile is a viable alternative. Otherwise the personals could be dropped off at the nearest Police Station.


The local Uber office where I drive refuses to take any pax lost in ride items so the pax can drive there and pickup. If drivers drop at police station the police have no way to figure out who the owner is other than that information coming from Uber, or the driver can catch their name if they happened to see the waybill before the next fare.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't drive for our livery company, so I can only speak from my imagination. If I was not drawn to suit/tie chauffeur work, I think I would rather drive for a cab company than Uber. At least, in most cities, you may have laws on your side. At least you have the right for appeal in case of charges, etc.


Excellent points, again. I suspect that when Spring training ends here, I'll hang up the TNC keys...or I'll be deactivated. Either way, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was reading the Minnesota/St. Paul TNC laws last nite to see how that state was handling some of the finer points of ride share legislation. They did not dodge a local requirement to keep a staffed open office 12 miles from the state admin. office. I thought that was a little stringent myself. 12 miles? Why not 60 or 100 or some reasonable location. I can only imagine what legislation like that does to property prices in that circle.


Yes, it is ridiculous requirements like that which allow companies like Uber to come into town and eschew all regulations. In Austin, they even had the requirement for 24 x 7 phone contact removed from the ordinance.
The simple requirement should be a way, ANY way for driver and pax to get support immediately to resolve an issue. It is the city's responsibility to ensure that arrangement is in place, otherwise, our 911 system could be responsible during drunk hours or busy tourist seasons.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I just know many states have laws about how to report, return, secure. Just saying it is you, not Uber who is legally responsible, as Uber articulates in many, many cases. Like every time something bad happens.....lol


Drivers need to keep their heads screwed on with some of these matters. There are laws that govern such matters. It is generally in the drivers best interests to get lost items either to authorities, Uber or pax.

In addition there are a gazillion online reporters and blogosphere expose' writers on the street beat just itching to toss TNC/drivers under the public bus over the pettiest things. Or EVEN to set them up to see what happens and document it.

TNC could do a LOT better in this arena. Of course to do so would add costs and systems, so it's unlikely to happen and the window toss of items (where the driver steals such items in reality) remains an option.

Drivers who were paid credibly would likely act more responsibly. When financially abused the tendency is pax retribution.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> The local Uber office where I drive refuses to take any pax lost in ride items so the pax can drive there and pickup. If drivers drop at police station the police have no way to figure out who the owner is other than that information coming from Uber, or the driver can catch their name if they happened to see the waybill before the next fare.


I don't think the police are required to track down the owner, you can simply say it was found in my car. The objective is to have a secure place for the item. If the passenger manages to track you down and ask for his item, you can truthfully say it was secured at the police station


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't think the police are required to track down the owner, you can simply say it was found in my car. The objective is to have a secure place for the item. If the passenger manages to track you down and ask for his item, you can truthfully say it was secured at the police station


But how do I get compensated for my trip to the police station? Making that trip is a violation of my policy about moving my car on pax's behalf without compensation.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't think the police are required to track down the owner, you can simply say it was found in my car. The objective is to have a secure place for the item. If the passenger manages to track you down and ask for his item, you can truthfully say it was secured at the police station


Drivers can also bank on the fact that a couple reports of lost items with one driver and the driver being clueless might set that driver up for an internal sting from Uber just to see if the driver is morally bankrupt. It would if I were involved. Can't imagine they think much differently. In their best interests to weed out thieves.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Drivers can also bank on the fact that a couple reports of lost items with one driver and the driver being clueless might set that driver up for an internal sting from Uber just to see if the driver is morally bankrupt. It would if I were involved.  Can't imagine they think much differently. In their best interests to weed out thieves.


They just can't weed out their own


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> But how do I get compensated for my trip to the police station? Making that trip is a violation of my policy about moving my car on pax's behalf without compensation.


Well, I know how I would handle this, but I'm an evil genius -Bwahaha!
If they win their argument that you are all independent contractors, then you will be able to present invoices to them for every mile, every time you have put into the vehicle on behalf of them or their passenger. I would start an anonymous registration-based system for uber drivers to track their expenses which should be billable but are forced on drivers by partner agreement which says you must return, cannot charge PAX, but does not say " must return at your own expense". Ditto for the free cancellations once you start moving your vehicle. These are all billable charges.for one driver, they are insignificant, and if you push the envelope, they will deactivate you. But if there was a central database where drivers were registering to log and track their expenses with plans to invoice, and you let that build up for a couple of quarters, notifying Uber all along that invoiced services are on the horizon, they would have to address this. A few thousand unpaid invoices would get attention, and while driver names would be revealed at the point of invoicing, imagine the PR nightmare of deactivating thousands of drivers who simply requested reimbursement for drive time!!!

If, on the other hand, the court decides they are employees, then you have back pay!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The problem of returning valuable personal items left behind by Paxs has been discussed many times before.
> The best solution proposed was to have the pax to request a ride with the pickup location being the Drivers location, and the destination address being the Paxs location.
> This was solution was derived many months back, before the latest round of fare cuts. Now I'm disinclined to offer it as a solution since Uber will get the SRF + 20% out of the transaction. Perhaps a prearranged charge of $2.50/mile is a viable alternative. Otherwise the personals could be dropped off at the nearest Police Station.


That email posted here said "no way to return items under the uber app" (paraphrasing). So that implies they want to be out of the loop unless we bring it to them. But they also elsewhere say not to charge.

This is again making us employees.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well, I know how I would handle this, but I'm an evil genius -Bwahaha!
> If they win their argument that you are all independent contractors, then you will be able to present invoices to them for every mile, every time you have put into the vehicle on behalf of them or their passenger. I would start in anonymous registration-based system for goober drivers to track their expenses which should be billable but are forced on drivers by partner agreement which says you must return, cannot charge PAX, but does not say " must return at your own expense". Ditto for the free cancellations once you start moving your vehicle. These are all billable charges.for one driver, they are insignificant, and if you push the envelope, they will deactivate you. But if there was a central database where drivers were registering to log and track their expenses with plans to invoice, and you let that build up for a couple of quarters, notifying Uber all along that invoiced services are on the horizon, they would have to address this. A few thousand unpaid invoices would get attention, and while driver names would be revealed at the point of invoicing, imagine the OR nightmare of deactivating thousands of drivers who simply requested reimbursement for drive time!!!
> 
> If, on the other hand, the court decides they are employees, then you have back pay!


Just because you are an employee does not mean you have to be reimbursed for miles. Delivering pizza you often get a per delivery fee but it does not come close to the IRS mileage deduction in most markets. Dominos by me now pays 27 cents per mile figured out by their computer. Often wrong and again not up to IRS deduction. You do have to get minimum wage but that is separate ftom mileage.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just because you are an employee does not mean you have to be reimbursed for miles. Delivering pizza you often get a per delivery fee but it does not come close to the IRS mileage deduction in most markets. Dominos by me now pays 27 cents per mile figured out by their computer. Often wrong and again not up to IRS deduction. You do have to get minimum wage but that is separate ftom mileage.


In that case reimbursed for TIME


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Lucky you, when I posted about this same conundrum a while back I got hassled for being an unethical asshole.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well, I know how I would handle this, but I'm an evil genius -Bwahaha!
> If they win their argument that you are all independent contractors, then you will be able to present invoices to them for every mile, every time you have put into the vehicle on behalf of them or their passenger. I would start in anonymous registration-based system for goober drivers to track their expenses which should be billable but are forced on drivers by partner agreement which says you must return, cannot charge PAX, but does not say " must return at your own expense". Ditto for the free cancellations once you start moving your vehicle. These are all billable charges.for one driver, they are insignificant, and if you push the envelope, they will deactivate you. But if there was a central database where drivers were registering to log and track their expenses with plans to invoice, and you let that build up for a couple of quarters, notifying Uber all along that invoiced services are on the horizon, they would have to address this. A few thousand unpaid invoices would get attention, and while driver names would be revealed at the point of invoicing, imagine the OR nightmare of deactivating thousands of drivers who simply requested reimbursement for drive time!!!
> 
> If, on the other hand, the court decides they are employees, then you have back pay!


I like the way you think!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Lucky you, when I posted about this same conundrum a while back I got hassled for being an unethical asshole.


A man has to be realistic with his time and resources. And a reasonable man gives away neither. The foolish man cares not.
It truly is that simple.
Expecting to be compensated for one's time and use of vehicle does not make one an asshole. Rather, that makes one a reasonable, level-headed businessperson.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

duggles said:


> Lucky you, when I posted about this same conundrum a while back I got hassled for being an unethical asshole.


From my own stats about 1 in 250 fares pax will leave something behind of value. Returning is just a cost of doing biz/250 fares or whatever a drivers numbers indicate. Most drivers are circulating in an area where a mutual return meeting can be arranged without much financial pain to the driver. And some portion of them will pop a few bucks for the returns as well.

It's not that big of a deal to be civil on this matter. Easy to be petty about pennies.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert driver welcome to my ignore list, not sure how you made it this long but your terrible posts will no longer trouble me. Your a thief. Twelve miles, Jesus, your a ****ing taxi dude, you can't get yourself twelve miles to return someone's glasses. Son using them as safety glasses, your a thief. Period. Thief.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Desert driver welcome to my ignore list, not sure how you made it this long but your terrible posts will no longer trouble me. Your a thief. Twelve miles, Jesus, your a ****ing taxi dude, you can't get yourself twelve miles to return someone's glasses. Son using them as safety glasses, your a thief. Period. Thief.


Thank you for you input, @BlkGeep . Your POV is most interesting, albeit not very sound. See, you are obviously confusing the term "thief" with "prudent businessperson." Now you know. The point you missed is that I will gladly return all property left in my car. I have no problem with that. I simply have to be compensated for my time and wear on my business asset. You understand. It's just business.

If there's anything else I can assist you with or clarify for you, please don't hesitate to ask.

BTW - you're, not your. No need to thank me.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> A man has to be realistic with his time and resources. And a reasonable man gives away neither. The foolish man cares not.
> It truly is that simple.
> Expecting to be compensated for one's time and use of vehicle does not make one an asshole. Rather, that makes one a reasonable, level-headed businessperson.


I think there are different attitudes about this. I've read posts from some drivers who boast about the bounty. I consider them crooks who deserve what will eventually happen. HOWEVER, I also recognize that this company has made it nearly impossible for drivers to return goods without a cost to them, and I do realize that in certain areas, at certain times, inspecting a vehicle upon every passenger departure is not always safe or feasible. At some point, drivers should be able to draw a line.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> From my own stats about 1 in 250 fares pax will leave something behind of value. Returning is just a cost of doing biz/250 fares or whatever a drivers numbers indicate. Most drivers are circulating in an area where a mutual return meeting can be arranged without much financial pain to the driver. And some portion of them will pop a few bucks for the returns as well.
> 
> It's not that big of a deal to be civil on this matter. Easy to be petty about pennies.


But didn't you say you avoid the drunk zones? I think it may depend on the age group and alcohol consumption in the market area.Many drunk, spoiled 22 year olds are very careless with their high priced possessions because they didn't buy them in the first place!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I think there are different attitudes about this. I've read posts from some drivers who boast about the bounty. I consider them crooks who deserve what will eventually happen. HOWEVER, I also recognize that this company has made it nearly impossible for drivers to return goods without a cost to them, and I do realize that in certain areas, at certain times, inspecting a vehicle upon every passenger departure is not always safe or feasible. At some point, drivers should be able to draw a line.


Don't get me wrong, I don't expect to profit absurdly from returning personal items. I merely have to be compensated for my time and the wear on my business asset. Driving 15 miles to return items left behind would reasonably be compensated with a $25 to $30 fee. That's not unreasonable and it's certainly not greedy. That's just good business sense, that's all.

15 miles x $.57 per mile = $8.55
15 miles x $1.20 per mile = $12.50
Courtesy fee $15.00
$27.50

It's just not an unreasonable expectation once you break it down and understand all the components.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But didn't you say you avoid the drunk zones? I think it may depend on the age group and alcohol consumption in the market area.Many drunk, spoiled 22 year olds are very careless with their high priced possessions because they didn't buy them in the first place!


I never said I avoid drunk zones. Isn't the whole point of driving Uber at night to profit while keeping drunks off the road?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I understand completely and you articulated your position very clearly. But on the topic of ethics, how on earth is it ethical for Uber to expect us to make a trip - any trip - on a pax's behalf without compensation? None of us signed up to do charity work for Uber or its pax's. Uber's very policy, which is unrealistic and unethical at its core, encourages behavior that I am describing. I still have the items in my possession and if the owners really needed or wanted them, they could figure out a way to retrieve them without costing me time or money. Given that fact, how long do you think I should hold them before I dispose of them? I'm thinking 90 days. Does that sound reasonable to you?


Yes, it is Uber's problem ethically. They created this monster without attention to details like returning property. You know what you could do?..............just mail the property to Uber and let them take care of it!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes, it is Uber's problem ethically. They created this monster without attention to details like returning property. You know what you could do?..............just mail the property to Uber and let them take care of it!


How do I get reimbursed for my mailing costs?

I just got a great idea. I'll post it in a few minutes.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OK, so here's the E-mail I just sent to Uber support...

On two occasions in the past six weeks, I have had expensive glasses left in my car. I'm not about to drive 15 uncompensated miles to return them. Please send me a prepaid shipping label so I can send these items to you. Thanks.​


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber has a policy that states we drivers cannot charge for returning pax's items. However, I have a personal policy that says I do not move my car even one foot on a pax's behalf without compensation. After all, I didn't sign on with Uber to do charity work and drive uncompensated trips - none of us did. Both policies are valid. However, my policy does not contain an inherent conflict in purpose like Uber's does. So, whose policy applies?


I have a wish


Desert Driver said:


> How do I get reimbursed for my mailing costs?
> 
> I just got a great idea. I'll post it in a few minutes.


Put the item in a cheap envelope that is able to accommodate the item. Do not put postage on it. Put Ubers local office address as the return address and drop it in a mailbox.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> But didn't you say you avoid the drunk zones?


Oh hell no. I love driving drunks, when in SURGE. If not surging, home time.



> I think it may depend on the age group and alcohol consumption in the market area.Many drunk, spoiled 22 year olds are very careless with their high priced possessions because they didn't buy them in the first place!


True. Nevertheless I will remain of the personal opinion that it is ethically responsible to deal with someone else's property in a reasonable and forthright manner, even if it costs me a bit to do so.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I have a wish
> 
> Put the item in a cheap envelope that is able to accommodate the item. Do not put postage on it. Put Ubers local office address as the return address and drop it in a mailbox.


I think when you do that it just ends up in the USPS dead letter office. USPS doesn't deliver with postage due unless there is at least half the required postage on the item.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I think when you do that it just ends up in the USPS dead letter office. USPS doesn't deliver with postage due unless there is at least half the required postage on the item.


Like I said ...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Like I said ...


Oh, OK. Now I'm connecting the dots. Well played.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's the E-mail exchange so far...

Desert Driver:
On two occasions in the past six weeks, I have had expensive glasses left in my car. I'm not about to drive 15 uncompensated miles to return them. Please send me a prepaid shipping label so I can send these items to you. Thanks.​Uber Support:
Hi [Desert Driver],
Thanks for writing in about these sunglasses.
Do you happen to know the trip IDs for the riders who lost these items? I'll be happy to connect you to them so that you can arrange for the return of these items.
If not, let me know!​Desert Driver:
Thanks for your speedy reply. That's sincerely appreciated. I like it!
I don't plan to connect with anybody without compensation for my time and mileage. That's why I need a prepaid label so I can ship the items to Uber to deal with. I didn't create this problem so I'm not motivated to put any effort into solving the problem without proper compensation. That just makes good business sense. You understand. 
Thanks again for your assistance.​


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Here's the E-mail exchange so far...
> 
> Desert Driver:
> On two occasions in the past six weeks, I have had expensive glasses left in my car. I'm not about to drive 15 uncompensated miles to return them. Please send me a prepaid shipping label so I can send these items to you. Thanks.​Uber Support:
> ...


Can hardly wait to see their next reply.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Can hardly wait to see their next reply.


Oh, it'll be a total jerkoff with Uber taking no responsibility and offering no real solutions, other than suggestions that'll cost me time and money. Of course, that just means the items go to the bottom drawer of my desk for 90 days before they, as we used to tell our kids when we trashed their old toys, "go to France."


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I always try my best to return an item of value. But I'm also in total agreement with Uber needing to take more responsibility in the matter.

Other thoughts though (not saying the're good ones just quick thoughts):
1) Use another Uber Driver to pick up and deliver for you.
2) Send by Post/UPS etc... but bill Rider Pre-Paid (you have credit card billing service) with only "shipping & handling fee" charged....wink wink. 
3) Use another OnDemand Delivery Service to return the item. You can arrange or Rider can arrange themselves.

Whether you resolve with PAX yourself or not, keep putting pressure on local Uber office to come up with a solution themselves.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I always try my best to return an item of value. But I'm also in total agreement with Uber needing to take more responsibility in the matter.
> 
> Other thoughts though (not saying the're good ones just quick thoughts):
> 1) Use another Uber Driver to pick up and deliver for you.
> ...


He would be charged to have another driver deliver it to the customer. But on the other hand, having an Uber driver deliver it would be less costly than putting postage stamps on it.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> How do I get reimbursed for my mailing costs?
> 
> I just got a great idea. I'll post it in a few minutes.





Desert Driver said:


> How do I get reimbursed for my mailing costs?
> 
> I just got a great idea. I'll post it in a few minutes.





Desert Driver said:


> OK, so here's the E-mail I just sent to Uber support...
> 
> On two occasions in the past six weeks, I have had expensive glasses left in my car. I'm not about to drive 15 uncompensated miles to return them. Please send me a prepaid shipping label so I can send these items to you. Thanks.​


How do you think they'll respond? I'm betting on B
A. No response
B. Remind you that its your contractual obligation to check the car for belongings after each and every trip before leaving
C. Send you the postage
D. None of the above


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Drivers can also bank on the fact that a couple reports of lost items with one driver and the driver being clueless might set that driver up for an internal sting from Uber just to see if the driver is morally bankrupt. It would if I were involved. Can't imagine they think much differently. In their best interests to weed out thieves.


Newsflash, Uber doesn't seem to have an issue with hiring thieves. This fine gentleman (admittedly not charged yet) is driving for Uber here in Raleigh http://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/article10262177.html

I think you have an obligation to return but agree with Desert Driver, not going to drive free miles. I have told people I found the item, happy to return it, meet me at x at y time (near house). when they say they can't get over there I will tell them I am happy to deliver it for a fee, usually $10. The return of the item and delivery of the item are two different things. I have no problem charging for delivery when there is a free return option available.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Newsflash, Uber doesn't seem to have an issue with hiring thieves. This fine gentleman (admittedly not charged yet) is driving for Uber here in Raleigh http://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/article10262177.html
> 
> I think you have an obligation to return but agree with Desert Driver, not going to drive free miles. I have told people I found the item, *happy to return it, meet me at x at y time (near house). when they say they can't get over there I will tell them I am happy to deliver it for a fee, *usually $10. The return of the item and delivery of the item are two different things. I have no problem charging for delivery when there is a free return option available.


*A reasonable and fair approach.*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> How do you think they'll respond? I'm betting on B
> A. No response
> B. Remind you that its your contractual obligation to check the car for belongings after each and every trip before leaving
> C. Send you the postage
> D. None of the above


I'm thinking you're correct. And if that is the response, I will conveniently remember that I didn't find anything in my car after all and that I must have made a mistake. Those turned out to be my great Aunt Mathilda's spectacles.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Newsflash, Uber doesn't seem to have an issue with hiring thieves. This fine gentleman (admittedly not charged yet) is driving for Uber here in Raleigh http://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/state-politics/article10262177.html
> 
> I think you have an obligation to return but agree with Desert Driver, not going to drive free miles. I have told people I found the item, happy to return it, meet me at x at y time (near house). when they say they can't get over there I will tell them I am happy to deliver it for a fee, usually $10. The return of the item and delivery of the item are two different things. I have no problem charging for delivery when there is a free return option available.


But even if the driver DOES have an obligation to return items to paxs, where is it stated that the driver is obligated to return those items without compensation?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> But even if the driver DOES have an obligation to return items to paxs, where is it stated that the driver is obligated to return those items without compensation?


Some state laws say that the possessor must make it 'reasonably' available for the owner to pickup.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I they want to get it back from a driver, they can always get an uber ride to drivers house and get it, and then of course comeback. I'm certainly not going waste any gas bringing it to them unless they pay me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I they want to get it back from a driver, they can always get an uber ride to drivers house and get it, and then of course comeback. I'm certainly not going waste any gas bringing it to them unless they pay me.


Exactly. That's just sound business practice.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I think when you do that it just ends up in the USPS dead letter office. USPS doesn't deliver with postage due unless there is at least half the required postage on the item.


so you're saying the post office doesn't work unless it gets paid? funny how that works


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> so you're saying the post office doesn't work unless it gets paid? funny how that works


Yeah, gee, who'd o' thunk it?


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Late in the evening of Super Bowl Sunday I got a ping from a very intoxicated woman. You may remember my story about her - she couldn't keep her hands off me and she wanted me to help her get into her jammies when I dropped her off at her home. I declined, of course. Anyway, she left a pair of spendy designer sunglasses in my car. I opened the topic up for discussion here, and after several days of discussion here and input from Lyft, I decided that I didn't really find any sunglasses in my car after all. In the end, it didn't make financial sense for me to make the effort to return the sunglasses, so now my son is using them for safety goggles when he runs the weed trimmer.
> 
> Well, it happened again last night when I was driving Uber. I ferried a couple tipsy women home, but it wasn't until after my next trip did I realize that there was a glasses case in my backseat. Only this time, it was designer frames (Gucci) and prescription lenses. And near as I can tell, someone is walking around blind today because when I put the glasses on I couldn't see a goddamn thing and I instantly got a headache. I have 20/20 uncorrected vision, so I can tell what a strong prescription looks like.
> 
> ...


Deal with the pax directly and work it out, or drop them at local office when u can.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXtraordinary said:


> Deal with the pax directly and work it out, or drop them at local office when u can.


I'd like to but I need an assurance of payment before I ever put my car in gear. That's just sound policy.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'd like to but I need an assurance of payment before I ever put my car in gear. That's just sound policy.


So, what was Ubers reply to your last email reply?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Kalee said:


> So, what was Ubers reply to your last email reply?


I fear I have caused exploding of craniums. No response since my explanation that I have to intention of solving this problem without compensation. The concept of requiring compensation for solving a problem I did not create is apparently a difficult grasp for Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That's why I'm glad our office has a lost and found. If a driver has to deliver it to the pax, we charge whatever the fare is plus $3 delivery charge.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The problem of returning valuable personal items left behind by Paxs has been discussed many times before.
> 
> The best solution proposed was to have the pax to request a ride with the pickup location being the Drivers location, and the destination address being the Paxs location.
> 
> This solution was derived many months back,...


x 10


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Some state laws say that the possessor must make it 'reasonably' available for the owner to pickup.





chi1cabby said:


> The problem of returning valuable personal items left behind by Paxs has been discussed many times before.
> The best solution proposed was to have the pax to request a ride with the pickup location being the Drivers location, and the destination address being the Paxs location.
> This was solution was derived many months back, before the latest round of fare cuts. Now I'm disinclined to offer it as a solution since Uber will get the SRF + 20% out of the transaction. Perhaps a prearranged charge of $2.50/mile is a viable alternative. Otherwise the personals could be dropped off at the nearest Police Station.


I'm disinclined because it would need to be surging for me to bother. Plus how is all this arranged when I can't call the pax without giving out my real cell number which I definitely don't feel obligated to do. Which comes back to how uber expects ANY driver to return anything once they have another rider. I don't even answer the uber number unless I just accepted a ping and assume it's my new customer. Communication could be difficult without giving up my cell #.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Possession is nine points of the law.
See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Possession_is_nine-tenths_of_the_law
They have to PROVE that they own it.
Anything registered to them, cell phone etc. OK
Other than that forget it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> On this topic, in Austin, the city requires a physical office for car companies to handle such issues. Uber successfully had that requirement removed from their specially created ordinance
> 
> Point being-their goal: zero responsibility, 25+% profit


Then in Austin I'd take it to the city offices and drop it off.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then in Austin I'd take it to the city offices and drop it off.


Muah! You think like I do !!!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Possession is nine points of the law.
> See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Possession_is_nine-tenths_of_the_law
> They have to PROVE that they own it.
> Anything registered to them, cell phone etc. OK
> Other than that forget it.


Sorry, as a business, at least in most states, it's a little tighter than that.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Place a Craigslist personal. In that "Missed Connection" category. It goes: Some glasses were found in an UBER car. You can find them at the lost and found of your local Starbucks. Getting these back to you is proving to be far too complicated, administratively. Sorry. Tell the Starbucks people your name is Fred.

That's should work as well as anything UBER can deliver in terms of customer service.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, threads like this only confirm that this forum is crowded with selfish, entitled assholes.

Either follow Uber's (or Lyft's) policy to return the glasses, or deliver them personally. She'll be thrilled to get them. 

Quit whining about your precious time and money. You've wasted more time blathering on about it in this forum instead of being a decent person and returning the item.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

The_Nerd said:


> Wow, threads like this only confirm that this forum is crowded with selfish, entitled assholes.
> 
> Either follow Uber's (or Lyft's) policy to return the glasses, or deliver them personally. She'll be thrilled to get them.
> 
> Quit whining about your precious time and money. You've wasted more time blathering on about it in this forum instead of being a decent person and returning the item.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> Wow, threads like this only confirm that this forum is crowded with selfish, entitled assholes.
> 
> Either follow Uber's (or Lyft's) policy to return the glasses, or deliver them personally. She'll be thrilled to get them.
> 
> Quit whining about your precious time and money. You've wasted more time blathering on about it in this forum instead of being a decent person and returning the item.


Obviously you haven't faced getting contact information from Uber for pax. Read: good luck


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> Wow, threads like this only confirm that this forum is crowded with selfish, entitled assholes.


One man's "selfish, entitled asshole" is another man's "informed, practical realist".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> Quit whining about your precious time and money.


For most forum members Driving for Uber is supposed to be a source of income, not philanthropy & public good.


The_Nerd said:


> You've wasted more time blathering on about it in this forum instead of being a decent person and returning the item.


Perhaps @Desert Driver and other forum members consider it a better use of their time to post on @uberpeople.net, than doing Uber Community Service on their dime.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> For most forum members Driving for Uber is supposed to be a source of income, not philanthropy & public good.
> 
> Perhaps @Desert Driver and other forum members consider it a better use of their time to post on @uberpeople.net, than doing Uber Community Service on their dime.


Well, to be fair @Desert Driver is multi-talented, we will agree.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow. Wtf?

Why is this a big deal? Has anyone in this thread actually had to return an item before?

I had a guy leave his wallet in my car the other day. I clicked the help button, reported the lost item, then Uber emailed me 10 mins later saying they contacted the PAX and that the PAX will call me through my Uber number to arrange getting their stuff back.

The Pax called me that night, I told him I don't have my car (not a lie, my wife was using it) and I could either a) drop it off when I'm in the area for Uber. (got to turn the app on somewhere, could be wherever I meet him) or B) he could come to me and get it.

He chose B.

Took a whole 2 mins of my time to do the right thing. And I didn't Move my car an inch for an unpaying PAX.

Seriously, I'm not a kind person, but at least I don't go out of my way to be an asshole like some of you people in this thread.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

The_Nerd said:


> Wow, threads like this only confirm that this forum is crowded with selfish, entitled assholes.
> 
> Either follow Uber's (or Lyft's) policy to return the glasses, or deliver them personally. She'll be thrilled to get them.
> 
> Quit whining about your precious time and money. You've wasted more time blathering on about it in this forum instead of being a decent person and returning the item.


I would love to return them. However, I'm not going to incur expense to do so. That's just commons sense. But beyond that, I have no way of contacting her. As I tell my kids, if you didn't create the problem, don't worry too much about solving it unless you can attach a price. That's real world Econ 101 there, by the eay.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Wow. Wtf?
> 
> Why is this a big deal? Has anyone in this thread actually had to return an item before?
> 
> ...


Well played. It really helps when you can identify which pax left their shit in the car.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Well played. It really helps when you can identify which pax left their shit in the car.


Wait. You don't check your back seat after every Pax leaves your car? Or at least before the next Pax enters? What if they made a mess without you noticing? Maybe they couldn't hold their pee after a long night of drinking and didn't tell you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Wow. Wtf?
> 
> Why is this a big deal? Has anyone in this thread actually had to return an item before?
> 
> ...


Sure as hell not letting pax come to my home.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Sure as hell not letting pax come to my home.


You could meet them anywhere. Doesn't have to be your front door. Maybe they can meet you at a store you were already planning on going to.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> You could meet them anywhere. Doesn't have to be your front door. Maybe they can meet you at a store you were already planning on going to.


Don't disagree. Problem is a lot of pax have trouble using the phone *and drivers have no way to contact them.*


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't disagree. Problem is a lot of pax have trouble using the phone *and drivers have no way to contact them.*


Then it is their problem, but at least you tried.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Then it is their problem, but at least you tried.


Problem when trying to be nice. You have to be so repeatedly to get the job done, which amounts to an imposed pain in the ass.

Uber could EASILY remedy this by having a drop point where pax can come and get their shit.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Problem when trying to be nice. You have to be so repeatedly to get the job done, which amounts to an imposed pain in the ass.
> 
> Uber could EASILY remedy this by having a drop point where pax can come and get their shit.


They do. You can drop items off at your local office.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> They do. You can drop items off at your local office.


Uh, no. Not allowed.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Not according to the correspondence in this thread:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-10-for-lost-item.15588/


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Not according to the correspondence in this thread:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-more-10-for-lost-item.15588/


Experience speaks louder than claims.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Wait. You don't check your back seat after every Pax leaves your car? Or at least before the next Pax enters? What if they made a mess without you noticing? Maybe they couldn't hold their pee after a long night of drinking and didn't tell you.


In this market and in certain areas we turn paxs pretty damn quickly. I didn't see the glasses case under my backseat. A later pax found it when he was tying his shoe.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> You could meet them anywhere. Doesn't have to be your front door. Maybe they can meet you at a store you were already planning on going to.


Yeah...maybe.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> They do. You can drop items off at your local office.


I need to be compensated for the trip. My miles can't be free. That's not how this business works.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I need to be compensated for the trip. My miles can't be free. That's not how this business works.


You are right. But you can be efficient and while passing the office on your normal drives, you can spend a minute to drop them off. Or do you stay out of the city when you drive?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Wow. Wtf?
> 
> Why is this a big deal? Has anyone in this thread actually had to return an item before?
> 
> ...


Maybe that's fine for you but as a woman I'm not about to gave a rider come to my house to pick something up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> You could meet them anywhere. Doesn't have to be your front door. Maybe they can meet you at a store you were already planning on going to.


Is this the same pax that leave us waiting for them in a location they already are? And you think they will be prompt at some place they have to make an effort to go to.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> You are right. But you can be efficient and while passing the office on your normal drives, you can spend a minute to drop them off. Or do you stay out of the city when you drive?


I stay out of the 'hood of the Uber office. Too low-budget. It's also in the next 'burb over, so I'm not interested. It just wouldn't be worth my while to make the effort.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The LA office is 70 miles away, Palm Springs about 60, if there is a PS office. 

Course no sooner than I say this, after 260+ trips no one has left anything but a few crumbs from a sandwich which they didn't eat. Maybe this week it will happen, hopefully for them its not an airport drop off.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Come to think of it, there wasn't anything left in my car after all.
> 
> I didn't create the problem, so I don't bear any obligation to solve it. If people can't be responsible for their belongings, I'm not going to be their nanny.


Actually, you do somewhat bear some responsibility in returning. Depending on your local ordinance, keeping someone else's property or knowingly not giving it back to them is considered theft in my jurisdiction. However, as a business owner, I feel obligated to give them choices if they do call asking for their property back. They may not like those choices, but at least I've done my part.

My policy is this: There is a $50 service charge for returning any items left behind in my vehicle. If the rider chooses that option, I will return their item to them anywhere in my city. If it is outside the city limits or in the county, the charge is $75. Otherwise, I will return the forgotten item at a prearranged meeting place and a prearranged time upon mutual agreement of both parties. And you darn sure bet that the meeting place is not going to be out of MY way and the time will be convenient for me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Actually, you do somewhat bear some responsibility in returning. Depending on your local ordinance, keeping someone else's property or knowingly not giving it back to them is considered theft in my jurisdiction. However, as a business owner, I feel obligated to give them choices if they do call asking for their property back. They may not like those choices, but at least I've done my part.
> 
> My policy is this: There is a $50 service charge for returning any items left behind in my vehicle. If the rider chooses that option, I will return their item to them anywhere in my city. If it is outside the city limits or in the county, the charge is $75. Otherwise, I will return the forgotten item at a prearranged meeting place and a prearranged time upon mutual agreement of both parties. And you darn sure bet that the meeting place is not going to be out of MY way and the time will be convenient for me.


That's an excellent policy and I support it wholeheartedly. Problem is, of course, if a pax rats you out to Uber for exercising this most reasonable policy, you're going to be in deep shit with Uber. Your policy is reasonable, pragmatic, and fair but Uber will have none of that.

As far as my obligation is concerned, I am more than happy to return lost items. However, I am not obligated to return them without being compensated for my time and costs. I'm also not obligated to make an effort to locate the pax. It's not like I have any interest in holding their crap, I'm just not going to solve the problem that they created without being properly compensated for my time and costs. And if I haven't been contacted after 30 days for the return of the personal items, I dispose of them. I am well within the boundaries of the law in most jurisdictions.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> They do. You can drop items off at your local office.


How does one get compensated for the time and miles to drop the items off?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I understand completely and you articulated your position very clearly. But on the topic of ethics, how on earth is it ethical for Uber to expect us to make a trip - any trip - on a pax's behalf without compensation? None of us signed up to do charity work for Uber or its pax's. Uber's very policy, which is unrealistic and unethical at its core, encourages behavior that I am describing. I still have the items in my possession and if the owners really needed or wanted them, they could figure out a way to retrieve them without costing me time or money. Given that fact, how long do you think I should hold them before I dispose of them? I'm thinking 90 days. Does that sound reasonable to you?


If you do drop it off at the police station, they will be able to tell you how long it would be before the item would be legally yours.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That's an excellent policy and I support it wholeheartedly. Problem is, of course, if a pax rats you out to Uber for exercising this most reasonable policy, you're going to be in deep shit with Uber. Your policy is reasonable, pragmatic, and fair but Uber will have none of that.
> 
> As far as my obligation is concerned, I am more than happy to return lost items. However, I am not obligated to return them without being compensated for my time and costs. I'm also not obligated to make an effort to locate the pax. It's not like I have any interest in holding their crap, I'm just not going to solve the problem that they created without being properly compensated for my time and costs. And if I haven't been contacted after 30 days for the return of the personal items, I dispose of them. I am well within the boundaries of the law in most jurisdictions.


So far, it's happened to me twice in six months. The first rider chose to pay the fee. The second rider chose to meet me at the prearranged location and prearranged time. I never heard anything from Uber. Both pax thanked me wholeheartedly.


----------

